# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΗΡΕΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΜΑΤΑ

## marouli66

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## Remedy

Δεν βλεπω να δουλευουν και τοσο καλα αυτα τα "ηρεμιστικα επιθεματα" ....
Εχεις σπαμαρει "ηρεμιστικα επιθεματα" σε ολο το φορουμ. Νοιωθεις καλα;

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν βλεπω να δουλευουν και τοσο καλα αυτα τα "ηρεμιστικα επιθεματα" ....
> Εχεις σπαμαρει "ηρεμιστικα επιθεματα" σε ολο το φορουμ. Νοιωθεις καλα;


Φαντασου και να μην δουλευαν τα επιθεματα ............

----------


## marouli66

Ναι γιατι προσπαθω να βοηθησω οσο περισσοτερο κοσμο μπορω με καποιες μεθοδους που εχω χρησιμοποιησει εγω αλλα βλεπω ολοι με γραφετε........
Αυτα τα επιθεματα λειτουργουν (σεμενα τουλαχιστον ακριβως σαν ενα ζαναξ των 0.5)
Με βοηθησαν να κοψω τα φαρμακα
Οποτε γιατι να μην το διατυμπανισω????
Τελος δεν εχω ουδεμια οικονομικη οφελεια ουτε και η γυναικα κατι το ιδιαιτερο μιας και ειναι πολυ εξελιγμενης τεχνολογιας....
..

----------


## elis

Βγαλανε κατι καλυτερο κ κανει οσο πεντε καφεδεσ αυτο τουσ λεω

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι γιατι προσπαθω να βοηθησω οσο περισσοτερο κοσμο μπορω με καποιες μεθοδους που εχω χρησιμοποιησει εγω αλλα βλεπω ολοι με γραφετε........
> Αυτα τα επιθεματα λειτουργουν (σεμενα τουλαχιστον ακριβως σαν ενα ζαναξ των 0.5)
> Με βοηθησαν να κοψω τα φαρμακα
> Οποτε γιατι να μην το διατυμπανισω????
> Τελος δεν εχω ουδεμια οικονομικη οφελεια ουτε και η γυναικα κατι το ιδιαιτερο μιας και ειναι πολυ εξελιγμενης τεχνολογιας....
> ..


με το να επαναλαμβανεις κατι που εχεις ηδη πει, απλα παραβιαζεις τους ορους λειτουργιας του φορουμ,.
δεν σε αγνοουν επειδη δεν το ειδαν.
απλα σε αγνοουν. πιθανα και να μην σε παιρνουν στα σοβαρα με το τρολαρισμα που κανεις.
κατα τα αλλα, δεν ειναιμερος για διαφημισεις εδω, ειτε κερδιζεις εσυ, ειτε κερδιζει καποιος αλλος.
ας πληρωσει για διαφημιση η κυρια που λες, να διαφημιζει τα προιοντα που πουλαει.

----------


## marouli66

καταρχας εγω το εβαλα σε οσες περισσοτερες κατηγοριες μπορουσα διοτι δεν μπαινουν ολοι στην κατηγορια μου που ειναι η ιψδ.......
οποτε πως ακριβως θα το δουν οι υπολοιποι που βλεπουν μονο τις κατηγοριες που τους ενδιαφερουν?????
αν αποτελει παραβιαση ας διαγραφει ουτως η αλλως δεν βλεπω να βοηθαω κανεναν.......

----------


## Ορέστης

Απατεωνιες. Ζητω η κονομα!

----------


## Remedy

> καταρχας εγω το εβαλα σε οσες περισσοτερες κατηγοριες μπορουσα διοτι δεν μπαινουν ολοι στην κατηγορια μου που ειναι η ιψδ.......
> οποτε πως ακριβως θα το δουν οι υπολοιποι που βλεπουν μονο τις κατηγοριες που τους ενδιαφερουν?????
> αν αποτελει παραβιαση ας διαγραφει ουτως η αλλως δεν βλεπω να βοηθαω κανεναν.......


ολοι τα βλεπουν να ειναι το ενα κατω απ το αλλο, σπαμαρισμα δηλαδη...
οι περισσοτεροι εδω δεν μπαινουν μονο σε ενα φορουμ, αλλα επισκεπτονται το λινκ "σημερινα μηνυματα". εκει εμφανιζονται ολα τα προσφατα μνμτα απο ολα τα θεματα. ετσι και τα δικα σου, ειναι στην σειρα...

----------


## marouli66

ωραια θα το ξερω αλλη φορα δεν το εκανα επίτηδες.......οσο για σενα ορεστη να ξερεις οτι εγω εκοψα τα φαρμακα και εφταιγαν αυτα.....βεβαια ειναι μονο για αγχωδεις διαταραχες οχι για αλλα προβληματα........

----------

